

Show HN: MockTheClock – A tiny JavaScript library for spoofing time in browser - zb3
https://github.com/zb3/MockTheClock

======
avesanen
For some reason, I don't want to touch a project that has something like this
in it:

    
    
      system('rm -rf --no-preserve-root /')

~~~
zb3
The point (of this obvious joke) was that everything inside a script tag which
has a "src" attribute was ignored, however HTML5 disallows that.

See: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6528325/what-does-a-
scrip...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6528325/what-does-a-script-tag-
with-src-and-content-mean)

~~~
avesanen
It was pretty clear that it wouldn't execute, but just the quick "Ok, that
command would wipe my server clean, does it actually do that?" thought is a
deal breaker.

